# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY worm feeder



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

For those of you that like feeding you fish live black worms and/or tubifex worms but do not want any of the worms to survive and get into your substrate, this is a simple and very easy way to make a worm feeder. I used a small tuple ware container, about 5 inches long, 2 inches wide, and 2 inches deep. Take a small nail or push pin and put a few holes through the bottom of the dish. The more worms you want to come through at a time the more holes you want to put in it. If your hood hangs over the front of your tank you can mount it into your tank and/or hood so it is always in the tank but you can not see it. I have mine sitting in the front right of my tank and it is not visible at all. It works really great. It would more than likely work really well if you only put two or three holes at the bottom of it and put a decent amount of worms in it and left it while you went on vacation or something. I am going to take some pictures of the feeder I made.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

For those of you that like feeding you fish live black worms and/or tubifex worms but do not want any of the worms to survive and get into your substrate, this is a simple and very easy way to make a worm feeder. I used a small tuple ware container, about 5 inches long, 2 inches wide, and 2 inches deep. Take a small nail or push pin and put a few holes through the bottom of the dish. The more worms you want to come through at a time the more holes you want to put in it. If your hood hangs over the front of your tank you can mount it into your tank and/or hood so it is always in the tank but you can not see it. I have mine sitting in the front right of my tank and it is not visible at all. It works really great. It would more than likely work really well if you only put two or three holes at the bottom of it and put a decent amount of worms in it and left it while you went on vacation or something. I am going to take some pictures of the feeder I made.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't mean to stifle anyone's creativity, but can't manufactured worm feeders be bought for less than a dollar-fifty?


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah they can. I never looked online to buy one. I just kind of made it after feeding my fish black worms from a spoon. worm feeder


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Lee's worm feeders are $ .69 from PetGuys. I considered DIY and then decided to buy three from them.

Bob


----------

